# Seiko 2009 Catalogue



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Maybe it has been common knowledge for a while but I came across this the other day and wanted to share it with you.

Official Seiko Japan 2009 Catalogue

at @49 MB its a largeish download - ok if you have broadband

My heart missed a beat at the 1000m Tuna can automatic diver... then it missed another when I looked at the price!

:mellow:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Enjoyed that, thanks very much for posting :cheers:

Some interesting pieces and some horrible ones, The Prospex and Alpinist range look fantastic :drool:

Derek


----------

